# Sigelei Fuchai 213w "budget version"



## Dubz (19/5/16)

Description


















*Sigelei Fuchai 213 Temperature Control Box Mod*

Details coming in the near future.

*Features and Specs:*


Features the same chip as the original Sigelei 213
Dimensions:
Spring-loaded Contact Pin
Stainless Steel 510 Threads
Operating Wattage: 10.0 - 213.0 W
Output Voltage: 1.0 - 7.5 V
Temperature Control: Nickel 200 (Ni200), Titanium (Ti), Stainless Steel 304, 316, 317 (SS), TCR, TFR Modes
Temperature Range: 100 - 300°C / 200-570°F
Resistance Range: 0.1 - 3.0ohm
Maximum Working Current: 35A
Aluminum Alloy Construction
Requires (2) High Amp 18650 Batteries (Sold separately)
*External charger recommended for faster charging speeds*
Sliding Battery Door Cover
OLED Display Screen
Micro USB Charging Port (DC 5V/2A)
Upgradeable Firmware
High Input Voltage Warning
Reverse Battery Protection
Battery Imbalance Protection
Short Circuit Protection
Overheating Prevention

http://www.myvaporstore.com/Sigelei-Fuchai-213W-TC-Box-Mod-Temperature-Control-p/sig-21340.htm/SIGELEIFUCHAI213W

http://sigelei.com/goods.php?id=669

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Naeem (19/5/16)

Keep sig 213 at home and use this as daily ... 


Sent from my iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

Back to the normal Sig 213. I'm checking the


Naeem said:


> Keep sig 213 at home and use this as daily ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Any idea of how it looks with an avo24mm on? I want to get one, but I don't want overhang... 

Please enlighten me if possible


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Back to the normal Sig 213. I'm checking the
> 
> 
> Any idea of how it looks with an avo24mm on? I want to get one, but I don't want overhang...
> ...



@theyettie there is no overhang on the Sig 213 with the Avo 24 or any of the 25mm atties either!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @theyettie there is no overhang on the Sig 213 with the Avo 24 or any of the 25mm atties either!
> View attachment 54787



Well now I'll just have to buy one...

Don't know about this budget version one, but the normal 213 looks AMAZING!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dubz (29/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RiaanRed (29/6/16)

theyettie said:


> Back to the normal Sig 213. I'm checking the
> 
> 
> Any idea of how it looks with an avo24mm on? I want to get one, but I don't want overhang...
> ...



And here is the black version...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/16)

Dubz said:


>



Seems like an even bigger POS than the normal 213

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PsyCLown (29/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Seems like an even bigger POS than the normal 213


Do tell, I am unable to watch it right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Do tell, I am unable to watch it right now


In short:

- Fires even lower than the normal 213. Max output was 148W.

- Max voltage is lower than claimed

- TC is non existent in that it literally burns through cotton.

When the 213 was released, I thought it was going to put Sigelei back on the map. Looks like its going to take them off it completely

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## PsyCLown (29/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> In short:
> 
> - Fires even lower than the normal 213. Max output was 148W.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that is quite shocking really... I wonder what Sigelei have to say about this.
It is supposedly firmware upgradeable - if so perhaps they could fix it. Whether they will though is another thing.


----------



## DirtyD (29/6/16)

@Eduardo


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Thanks, that is quite shocking really... I wonder what Sigelei have to say about this.
> It is supposedly firmware upgradeable - if so perhaps they could fix it. Whether they will though is another thing.



I don't think it supports firmware upgrades man. That's part of the issue..


----------



## PsyCLown (29/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I don't think it supports firmware upgrades man. That's part of the issue..


Oh, well then they really screwed themselves over.

That being said, majority of vapers will not know that the mod is falsely advertised and end up purchasing it.
Heck, some people will purchase it regardless of how it performs as a lot see 150W as being more than enough and a lot of people never vape that high anyways.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Oh, well then they really screwed themselves over.
> 
> That being said, majority of vapers will not know that the mod is falsely advertised and end up purchasing it.
> Heck, some people will purchase it regardless of how it performs as a lot see 150W as being more than enough and a lot of people never vape that high anyways.



I personally am not bothered by the fact that it only does 150W. What really disappoints me is the poor TC functionality. This tech has been out for the last year and a half. Why can't they get it right?

From my point of view, i don't see the value in spending 1200 (fuchai 213) or 1750 (Sig 213) for a mod that does the exact same thing the original Sig150 could do.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Eduardo (29/6/16)

Hey guys/girls, i have twisted SS316 build on my Fuchai 213, coming in at 0.2ohm, vaping on SS TC at 95W, 290 Celsius. Its not burning my cotton, its a lekker warm thick vape. Dont know what this guy is on about in the video. And yes, i bought the mod knowing its +/- 150W, which is more than enough for my needs. 

The mod looks and feels great, build quality is really good, and it performs really well. Not disappointed at all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## PsyCLown (29/6/16)

I wonder if there are different versions of the Fuchai as well then?


----------



## Eduardo (29/6/16)

I have no idea to be honest. But the way the reviewers bash Sigelei after the threats and all that after the first video makes me wonder if they aren't just salty. I agree that Sig handled the situation wrong, but the way the guy explains the TC on the video is ridiculous, makes it sound like its unusable almost. Coming from a Rolo i can tell you it works just as well, if not better.


----------



## RiaanRed (29/6/16)

I agree with @Eduardo. I love my Sig213 and will not change it for ANY other mod. I can't vape above 110w in any case and I don't use TC. The build quality is unreal, the size is perfect, it looks EPIC and I just love my Sig. Just my 2cents...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gibo (29/6/16)

just got my fuchai yesterday. only vaped last night (due to fasting). but so far its a nice dual battery mod. the only irritating thing about it is the pre heat function, you have to keep changing it when you change between a dripper and a tank. but overall I'm liking this mod... oh and I don't use temp control ever.


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/16)

Gibo said:


> just got my fuchai yesterday. only vaped last night (due to fasting). but so far its a nice dual battery mod. the only irritating thing about it is the pre heat function, you have to keep changing it when you change between a dripper and a tank. but overall I'm liking this mod... oh and I don't use temp control ever.



If you changing offten from tank to dripper and the pre heat is frustrating you then dont set a pre heat leave it on 0 watts and 0 sec and works normal like any other mod. Sweet bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Gibo (29/6/16)

@Clouds4Days thanks mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/16)

Gibo said:


> @Clouds4Days thanks mate



Only a pleasure bud.
The 213 is amzing. Its what i use mostly at night with my dripper.

Maybe you can help me now 
I was using ss316l claptons (first stailnless wire ive ever bought) and my cotton becomes so siff (black) after like 3 days and i dont have this issue with my kanthals (alien, clapton, twisted etc...) the cotton lasts much longer.

Have you noticed same thing and why this could be?


----------



## Gibo (29/6/16)

@Clouds4Days I have to be honest ive never built a coil in my life, my younger brother builds my dripper for me and I use a commercial tank (vaporesso target / subtank mini) with the standard coils . however I'm pretty certain @Jakey will be able to give you some advise.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (29/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Only a pleasure bud.
> The 213 is amzing. Its what i use mostly at night with my dripper.
> 
> Maybe you can help me now
> ...


You are vaporizing more liquid and accumulating more gunk in the process. 

My wicks are changed exactly every second day as they blacken quickly on most juices but in the space of two days I will go through around 30ml.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (29/6/16)

Eduardo said:


> But the way the reviewers bash Sigelei after the threats and all that after the first video makes me wonder if they aren't just salty.



Sigelei shouldn't be worried about reviewers. They should be worried about regulators. The first ISO working group on vaping equipment is meeting in October, to lay the groundwork for the first international standards to apply to the industry. Many international standards are voluntary. However, in areas which have impact on human health, safety or the environment, standards tend to be adopted as compulsory specifications by most countries. With the concerns around the health aspects of vaping, it's a no-brainer that most countries will require compliance with standards in order to access markets. And with TC being implemented for primarily health reasons (not vaping nickel and titanium at hazardous temps), it's an equal no-brainer that TC is going to be one of the most stringent areas in the standards.

Sigelei can threaten Daniel. They can't threaten regulators. They had better make hay while the sun shines because their window of opportunity is closing fast. Once the FDA, the EU and other regulatory bodies take control, TC that doesn't work (or is even inaccurate beyond minimum limits) is going to become a barrier to market access. Regulators don't get involved in furious disagreements over the internet. They know only two words: "pass" and "fail". If it's the latter, they just lock the product out of the market, end of discussion. In that case, the manufacturer can either fix the product and comply with the standard. Or they can cease operations and close up shop. That is a looming reality that Sigelei will have to take on board, and right sharpish too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Jakey (29/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Only a pleasure bud.
> The 213 is amzing. Its what i use mostly at night with my dripper.
> 
> Maybe you can help me now
> ...


@Gibo ur an ass. But @Clouds4Days ive also found ss to gunk up much quicker than kanthal. Remember that it also depends on the juice you using. And as @Sprint has said, it might also be that you running a lower build currentlyand subsequently goimg through more juice.

Another thing ive found with ss is that when rewicking and dry burning it gunks up far quicker after the first run than kanthal or nichrome. I stopped using ss for exactly that reason. A rewick would generally require a rebuild.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/6/16)

I've never owned or used a Sigelei and never really been interested, I've always considered them plain and uninteresting. This Fuchai 213 may be rubbish, it doesn't do what it says on the can, you can't upgrade it, temp control is useless.... but I'm still inexplicably tempted to pull the trigger on that orange one

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jlw777 (29/6/16)

Being sitting on the fence regarding to the 213. Non-upgradeable firmware just killed it for me. I like how new firmware brings a sense of refinement to an older mod. Maybe that's just me..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (29/6/16)

Jakey said:


> @Gibo ur an ass. But @Clouds4Days ive also found ss to gunk up much quicker than kanthal. Remember that it also depends on the juice you using. And as @Sprint has said, it might also be that you running a lower build currentlyand subsequently goimg through more juice.
> 
> Another thing ive found with ss is that when rewicking and dry burning it gunks up far quicker after the first run than kanthal or nichrome. I stopped using ss for exactly that reason. A rewick would generally require a rebuild.


Jakey that is crazy man I have stainless wrapped next to kanthal on my current build 2 weeks old.

Tomorrow I will post a close-up after dry burning the coil clean you will see ss is much cleaner. 

@Jakey what gauge stainless @ what ohms was your dirty ss build?. 

I went too low on stainless once and coil was cracking juice like a mofo.


----------



## stevie g (29/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I've never owned or used a Sigelei and never really been interested, I've always considered them plain and uninteresting. This Fuchai 213 may be rubbish, it doesn't do what it says on the can, you can't upgrade it, temp control is useless.... but I'm still inexplicably tempted to pull the trigger on that orange one


 wait for the ipv6 @BumbleBee it's going to be everything the 213 isn't.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/6/16)

Sprint said:


> wait for the ipv6 @BumbleBee it's going to be everything the 213 isn't.
> 
> View attachment 59264


Oh yes, that one and the IPV400. I'm waiting to see what the purple ones look like in real life


----------



## Jakey (29/6/16)

Sprint said:


> Jakey that is crazy man I have stainless wrapped next to kanthal on my current build 2 weeks old.
> 
> Tomorrow I will post a close-up after dry burning the coil clean you will see ss is much cleaner.
> 
> ...


@Sprint cant remember the exact specs of the builds, but I know that it was quite low. Also the juices a used on them gunk any coil up really quickly, just so happened tgat the SS builds coped with them worse than the kanthal. For that reason I stopped

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/16)

Jakey said:


> @Sprint cant remember the exact specs of the builds, but I know that it was quite low. Also the juices a used on them gunk any coil up really quickly, just so happened tgat the SS builds coped with them worse than the kanthal. For that reason I stopped



My experiences have been exactly the same. With kanthal bulids will run same cotton 1 week even 2 weeks sometimes.
With SS 3 days tops and my cotton looks like a fresh wet turd

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

